# Used Propane Tanks or Storage in Maine



## HeatFarmer (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm new to the forum, but have been reading/learning as much as I can before installing a new system in our 1840's farmhouse. I'm currently making space in the attached ell for an EKO 60. The slabs in the ell and attached garage/shop will be radiant--not only to help my shallow foundation from heaving, but also to act as a heat-sink/thermal storage. I am planning to pump the hot water from the boiler into the cellar under the house--close to where the the heat will be used. 
I have been on the look-out for bulk milk tanks and used propane tanks for MONTHS! and have found very little. Part of the problem is that my cellar bulkhead access is very narrow. I have decided that 2 500 gal. propane tanks or even a 1000 will fit in best. But I can't find them.

Does anyone in Maine--preferably between Belfast and Augusta--know where I can find used tanks?? I have tried several places, but am always told NO because of some mis-perceived liability......

I am at a loss and winter is coming on fast....

Any recommendations or help would be appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 22, 2011)

Let me be the first to say welcome!

I've been looking around the midcoast and Portland as well. There just aren't that many tanks around here in the first place.
Are you the one who has been posting want ads on craigslist?

I've pretty much decided to buy a tank from American solartechnics. Unpressurized will make it easier to add some solar panels in the future.

Have you already received your eko?


----------



## HeatFarmer (Sep 22, 2011)

Nope..wasn't me posting on Craigslist.....

I wish I could afford another option. I looked at bulk tanks and even found some, but they just won't fit in my cellar....

I haven't gotten the Eko yet. Just about to order it. Still working on the slab to hold it.


----------



## Jonny (Sep 22, 2011)

If you are interested I have 2- 500 gallon tanks washed out with mercapulite and bleach and painted with cradles that fit together and welded.

Im down in Hampton NH, Let me know..


----------



## HeatFarmer (Sep 22, 2011)

BoilerserviceMan.....I'll PM you.... Thanks


----------



## Jonny (Sep 23, 2011)

I can get the 500 or 1000 gallon tanks, have the cradles for them too. Mercapulite and bleach works the best for cleaning tanks.


----------



## Eddie1975 (Nov 25, 2013)

Jonny said:


> I can get the 500 or 1000 gallon tanks, have the cradles for them too. Mercapulite and bleach works the best for cleaning tanks.



I am new to this forum, and this is my first post.
I am looking for a big propane tank for a project. I need one bigger than 1000 gal.  2500 would be perfect! If anyone has anything i would apreciate it. Even if it is pitted, i could use it. If i can upload pictures, i will show it once complete.


----------



## altmartion (Nov 25, 2013)

Eddie1975 said:


> I am new to this forum, and this is my first post.
> I am looking for a big propane tank for a project. I need one bigger than 1000 gal.  2500 would be perfect! If anyone has anything i would apreciate it. Even if it is pitted, i could use it. If i can upload pictures, i will show it once complete.


2500? wow, what are you heating that requires that much storage?


----------



## Eddie1975 (Nov 25, 2013)

altmartion said:


> 2500? wow, what are you heating that requires that much storage?



I dont need that much propane, just a steel shell that is round, and preferably with spherical ends.


----------



## PassionForFire&Water (Nov 25, 2013)

altmartion said:


> 2500? wow, what are you heating that requires that much storage?


 
Wow 2500 gallons.

what wood boiler are you gone use?


----------



## Eddie1975 (Nov 25, 2013)

PassionForFire&Water said:


> Wow 2500 gallons.
> 
> what wood boiler are you gone use?




Wood boiler? Talking about for bending wood?
Looking for a large, moderately thick wall cylinder.


----------



## altmartion (Nov 25, 2013)

Eddie1975 said:


> Wood boiler? Talking about for bending wood?
> Looking for a large, moderately thick wall cylinder.


so you are not using this for storing hot water for a heating system? basicly you want to use it as a steam box ?


----------



## Eddie1975 (Nov 25, 2013)

altmartion said:


> so you are not using this for storing hot water for a heating system?



Nope, but it is a very cool project. Forgive me for not divulging to much info. I am just set in my ways like that. My wife calls it being a stubborn fool, i think. I wasn't listening.


----------



## altmartion (Nov 25, 2013)

Eddie1975 said:


> Nope, but it is a very cool project. Forgive me for not divulging to much info. I am just set in my ways like that. My wife calls it being a stubborn fool, i think. I wasn't listening.


I am not trying to pry it out of you. it's just that in the heating industry to have 2500 gallons for storage it requires a maasive building and boiler. it just threw up a red flag. lol I basicly wanted to be sure you weren't over sizing.


----------



## Eddie1975 (Nov 25, 2013)

altmartion said:


> I am not trying to pry it out of you. it's just that in the heating industry to have 2500 gallons for storage it requires a maasive building and boiler. it just threw up a red flag. lol I basicly wanted to be sure you weren't over sizing.




Lol, no. Not a problem. I guess it is ok to share it. I have a pond on my property and im looking to build a bunker at the bottom of it.  With that in mind, i thought of a very large steel tank. I chose steel so i could reeinforce it with steel ribs and give it a fiberglass outer shell.


----------



## Eddie1975 (Nov 25, 2013)

Eddie1975 said:
			
		

> Lol, no. Not a problem. I guess it is ok to share it. I have a pond on my property and im looking to build a bunker at the bottom of it.  With that in mind, i thought of a very large steel tank. I chose steel so i could reeinforce it with steel ribs and give it a fiberglass outer shell.



And i wuld overcome the buoyancy with a cement foundation


I would overcome the boyancy


----------



## altmartion (Nov 25, 2013)

Eddie1975 said:


> Lol, no. Not a problem. I guess it is ok to share it. I have a pond on my property and im looking to build a bunker at the bottom of it.  With that in mind, i thought of a very large steel tank. I chose steel so i could reeinforce it with steel ribs and give it a fiberglass outer shell.


 ok. now I understand why you want such a big tank. bunkers are getting very popular these days. I have seen a few documentary's on them.


----------



## Eddie1975 (Nov 25, 2013)

altmartion said:


> ok. now I understand why you want such a big tank. bunkers are getting very popular these days. I have seen a few documentary's on them.



I have never seen one under water, but i think it would be perfect.


----------



## Eddie1975 (Nov 25, 2013)

I can get 1000 gal tanks all day long, for about $100 ea but im looking for a big tank. This seams to be a problem unless i buy a propane truck, but i dont want the truck.


----------



## altmartion (Nov 25, 2013)

Eddie1975 said:


> I can get 1000 gal tanks all day long, for about $100 ea but im looking for a big tank. This seams to be a problem unless i buy a propane truck, but i dont want the truck.


if you buy the truck sell it or scrap it to help recover some money. you could probably get close to a grand at the scrap ayrd


----------



## Eddie1975 (Nov 25, 2013)

altmartion said:


> if you buy the truck sell it or scrap it to help recover some money. you could probably get close to a grand at the scrap ayrd



I thought about doing that, it is actually a bigger loss from what ive seen. I would rather search for the tank by it self.


----------



## altmartion (Nov 25, 2013)

it sure would be easier.


----------



## ewdudley (Nov 25, 2013)

There's a fellow who works out of Gloucester, Davy Jones IIRC, I think he might have just what you've got in mind.


----------



## Eddie1975 (Nov 25, 2013)

altmartion said:


> it sure would be easier.



It would be if i could find one. Right now i cant even locate a tank like that.


----------



## Eddie1975 (Nov 25, 2013)

ewdudley said:


> There's a fellow who works out of Gloucester, Davy Jones IIRC, I think he might have just what you've got in mind.



Is that a solicitor?


----------



## Eddie1975 (Nov 25, 2013)

ewdudley said:


> There's a fellow who works out of Gloucester, Davy Jones IIRC, I think he might have just what you've got in mind.




Do you have contact info?


----------



## BoilerBob (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't know how close you are to the NB border, but these guys seem to have a few in stock!
Propane Tanks 2500 Gallon 23ft length x 54" dia .....Call for price 



Tri Province Enterprise, Scrap Metals
Main Office

 88 Toombs Street
Moncton, NB  E1A 3A5

*Phone:*  (506) 858-8110 
*
Fax:*  (506) 859-7202 
*
Email:  *info@triprovince.com


----------



## Eddie1975 (Nov 25, 2013)

BoilerBob said:


> I don't know how close you are to the NB border, but these guys seem to have a few in stock!
> Propane Tanks 2500 Gallon 23ft length x 54" dia .....Call for price
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you!  I just sent a email to them. I really hope that they have one. It would be just about perfect for my project.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 25, 2013)

That place has a mountain of them - that pic only shows some. It's been a while since I was there though. It's where I got mine. They're not giving them away but I was very happy to find them - no issues & smooth transaction. You might want to check out the implications of bringing them across the border though?

Here's a web page:

http://www.triprovince.com/Seconds-Yard.page

Got mine a year & half ago, at that time 110s were $65, 500's were $450, 330s were $350, 1000s were $600.


----------



## woodsmaster (Nov 26, 2013)

If you can get 1000 gallon tanks for a 100 each you better stock up. I think they are worth more than that for scrap.


----------

